# Pbw



## lobo (24/1/10)

i cant seem to find this info anywhere.

how many grams per litre do ppl use. have had a go at online convirsions, and am struggling atm.

cheers,

Lobo


----------



## glaab (24/1/10)

GDay Lobo,

usually about 10g/ litre give or take.


----------



## Gout (24/1/10)

i use one teaspoon to a 2.5 Lt of water.

thats my general usage however on the container it has all sorts of different dilutions.


----------



## lobo (24/1/10)

thanks lads, thats a fair bit of difference there tho. just saw on ross's website that typical usage is 1 teaspoon in 2.5l of warm water. have just put in what i thought was the directions on the container, and within 10mins, the bucket of water is black from my plate chiller! unbelievable! i did a stout 2 brews ago and flushed it well as always and also soaked it in a weak solution of pbw in the laundry trough for a cupla days as per normal. lifting it and circulating it every now and then. 

now i know where my infection has been coming from. will have to stay ontop of this form now on.

Lobo


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/1/10)

I use 15mL/10L


----------



## cliffo (24/1/10)

lobo said:


> now i know where my infection has been coming from. will have to stay ontop of this form now on.
> Lobo



A few months ago I did the same thing as I was getting regular infections...couldn't believe what came out of my plate chiller...disgusting!

Now it gets a regular PBW cleaning after each brew day and I'm confident that that will be enough to keep it clean.

cliffo


----------



## Dazza_devil (25/1/10)

Is this stuff only good as an overnight soaker or does it have a use as something to give a quick clean and rinse before sanitising?
Would it be best to give things a soak in it and how long is neccessary?


----------



## Kleiny (25/1/10)

Boagsy said:


> Is this stuff only good as an overnight soaker or does it have a use as something to give a quick clean and rinse before sanitising?
> Would it be best to give things a soak in it and how long is neccessary?



I find it does a good job within 30min if its used with warm to hot water.

I usually fill what ever i am cleaning and let it sit but now with the keg washer i just let it run on each keg or fermenter for 20-30min and it gets them clean.

Wouldn't hurt to use it for a 5min rinse before sanitising as most of the sanitisers are not cleaners and wont get in behind the grime if its still there.

Kleiny


----------



## brendo (25/1/10)

+1 for what Kleiny said...

If I have time, I will let it sit overnight (sometimes longer depending on how lazy I am), otherwise 20-30 mins usually gets the job done, with a little bit of elbow grease if required.

Brendo


----------

